# Banking in Thailand - Pin Numbers



## jerryjan

Do banks in Thailand accept pin numbers with 4 digits? I'm asking because when I was in the U.S. I had a 6 digit pin number but when I moved to Ecuador, the banks only accept 4 digit phone numbers. I would hate to get to Thailand and not be able to access my money...yikes!!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mweiga

jerryjan said:


> Do banks in Thailand accept pin numbers with 4 digits? I'm asking because when I was in the U.S. I had a 6 digit pin number but when I moved to Ecuador, the banks only accept 4 digit phone numbers. I would hate to get to Thailand and not be able to access my money...yikes!!
> 
> Thanks so much.


Assuming you refer to getting cash from ATMs , yes , the Thai bank machines accept 4 digit PINs. All my various bank account ATM cards , both Thai and UK , have 4 digit PINs. 

Presumably they also accept 6 digit PINs as well if your ATM card requires this but perhaps somebody else with 6 digit experience can comment.


----------



## wazza

My Aussie debit card has a 6 number pin and I had no problems getting cash from ATM's .


----------



## naoto

Aussie and 6 pin? All Aussie cards are 4 pin mate...


----------



## Song_Si

Not knowing what card/bank . . . maybe check with the card issuer before travel.

The 6-digit PIN something i hadn't heard of, got this from Trip Advisor:

_"I have an HSBC debit card with a six digit PIN and it works fine in every ATM I've tried in Thailand. For sure at Kbank, SCB and Bangkok Bank"_

Googled and some banks have had six-digit PIN since at least 2003 so not a new thing.

This from wikitravel: PIN code lengths vary from country to country, but up to six digits are usually accepted anywhere on the Plus/Cirrus networks. If you have a six-digit PIN and six digits don't work, try entering just the first four numbers of your PIN, or find another ATM. If the ATM requires 6 digits and you have only 4 digits in your PIN, try entering 00 as the last two digits.


----------



## wazza

Hate to tell you naoto but my pin is six numbers cause I changed it so at the bank for added security and it works in thailand , MMMATE. otherwise I would not have got any money out mate;


----------



## naoto

Right, good for you wAzzA. You should have mentioned that " I changed it so at the bank for added security", and not giving impression that they are all 6 digit pin enabled. All Aussie cards are 4 pins.


----------



## jerryjan

Hmmmm, I have a 4 digit number because of living in Ecuador. You are the only person who has responded to my question, so I think I'll ask again in a week or so and see if anyone has a 4 digit pin.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## wazza

In the original question dose thai banking ATM's accept 6 digit pins YES


----------



## Rogertim1

*Pin*

PIN is set by the home bank of the card - the `ATM is basically a dumb terminal to access the home bank. The ATM should accept the pin no matter the number of digits. However.....


----------



## joseph44

jerryjan said:


> Hmmmm, I have a 4 digit number because of living in Ecuador. You are the only person who has responded to my question, so I think I'll ask again in a week or so and see if anyone has a 4 digit pin.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


I have a 4-digit pin and it's common in Thailand.
All other posts state, that either a 4-digit or a 6-digit pin can be used. 
That should answer your question.


----------



## philipbach

Yes they do. I am with a local bank and using a 4 digit mumber


----------



## cooked

I got a credit card at Bangkok bank and when they asked me for my PIN I gave them a 4 figure number. I also use my Swiss credit card, 4 numbers here, no problem.


----------

